# Looks Like Meat's Back on the Menu -- BOYS!



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 1, 2022)

National Men Make Dinner Day


Men! Take the lead, get in there and whip up something nice!




nationaltoday.com






Evink use seasonin's, see?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 1, 2022)

I have a question: is it a US thing that men don't cook? Because this seems a bit strange to me


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 1, 2022)

Me too!


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 1, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> I have a question: is it a US thing that men don't cook? Because this seems a bit strange to me


To some degree. Comes out of having an agrarian background. Men worked the fields, women worked the house. It's stuck around culturally since then but by no means is universal.


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Nov 1, 2022)

Um, I'm just here to say my husband is the chef of the family and cooks dinners 9 out of 10 days. But today he's come down with the latest sick bug floating around our son's preschool, so... the less talented Mommy has to step in. I got the air fryer ready. 😬 DoorDash if things get truly desperate. 

Oftentimes, men are better chefs. They just actually need to want to apply their skills. 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 1, 2022)

And find the right pots and utensils!


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 1, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> To some degree. Comes out of having an agrarian background. Men worked the fields, women worked the house. It's stuck around culturally since then but by no means is universal.


All cultures started off as agrarian. But most have evolved to a position where everyone does domestic tasks, regardless of gender


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Nov 1, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> To some degree. Comes out of having an agrarian background. Men worked the fields, women worked the house. It's stuck around culturally since then but by no means is universal.


Granted my knowledge of history in general is a bit spotty but doesn't every people have a background in agrarianism?
*Edit: nvm it makes sense with the US having a shorter history.*


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 1, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> All cultures started off as agrarian. But most have evolved to a position where everyone does domestic tasks, regardless of gender


It depends on how recently their agrarianism was. Gender roles die hard.



CheriptheRipper said:


> Granted my knowledge of history in general is a bit spotty but doesn't every people have a background in agrarianism*?*


*recent agrarian background.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 1, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> It depends on how recently their agrarianism was. Gender roles die hard.


Well the industrial revolution happened at around the same time for western nations. So it's no more recent for the US than for anyone else.


----------



## Ent (Nov 1, 2022)

I have a different philosophy... which doesn't sit too well with my male companions....
Men are basically lazy oafs with ingrained 'entitlement' issues that really need to be dealt with.
Why women put up with them is beyond this Ent.

Historically in the agrarian cultures, the women had to be child-bearers, child-rearers, psychologists 24-7, creative artists for the same period of time, and were still expected to do all the 'in home' work after the man got back in, sat his useless behind in a chair, and said 'boy, am I beat. What's for dinner?"

Wimps.
The Ents weren't much better... it was the women who did all the field work, back bending, crippling labor, while the men wandered around with their heads stuck up in the trees. And yet... the Entwives loved their work nonetheless.

Sheesh... men, please do something and make it worthwhile..!!! 😁


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 1, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Well the industrial revolution happened at around the same time for western nations. So it's no more recent for the US than for anyone else.


That depends entirely on how quickly every region industrialized. There were many areas outside of urban centers that were, and are, still agrarian. Nearly half of my town work farms. Industrialization doesn't change that.

Agrarian, adjective
: of or relating to fields or lands or their tenure
: of, relating to, or characteristic of farmers or their way of life
: organized or designed to promote agricultural interests


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 1, 2022)

Wow, this thread's gotten more serious than intended. 😳

The Ent has a point, of course -- even with both partners working, women still end up doing more of the housework, studies have shown. 

But as far as the official "Day" goes, it's about as relevant as Talk Like a Pirate Day.

But here's a recipe, for men with no clue:


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 1, 2022)

As a Valie, I shall very determinedly say that I will be staying away from that orc-bacon.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 1, 2022)

I don't believe it's to be made _out of _Orcs.😅


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 1, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The Ent has a point, of course -- even with both partners working, women still end up doing more of the housework, studies have shown.


But it's not true to say that it's the case everywhere. There are many, many places in the world where gender roles are far more equal.

Enuogh of that. Back to the bacon.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 1, 2022)

Excellent idea! There's even a tutorial:


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 1, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I don't believe it's to be made _out of _Orcs.😅


As stated on the recipe - but surely a fair Valie like me would not look like an Orc? Nay!  (Or otherwise I would have had it.)

I believe that settles the case. This I say that I shall not consume it, and e'en if it becomes a law irrevocable upon myself, I would not regret my decision.


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Nov 1, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wow, this thread's gotten more serious than intended. 😳
> 
> The Ent has a point, of course -- even with both partners working, women still end up doing more of the housework, studies have shown.
> 
> ...


Good heavens. Now my stomach is yowling like a cat in heat... and I don't think we have any bacon in the house! 😱 Curses! 

That is an awesome cookbook!


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 1, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Excellent idea! There's even a tutorial:


"if you have leftover bacon"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 1, 2022)

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 1, 2022)

I cook quite often actually, made this tonight with Kale instead of chard (since that's what I had) and it was delicious.








Sheet Pan Apple Cinnamon Chicken


Sheet Pan Apple Cinnamon Chicken bakes juicy chicken thighs atop sweet potatoes, apples and greens for a hearty, easy, Paleo/Whole30 dinner!



paleoglutenfreeguy.com


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Nov 1, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I cook quite often actually, made this tonight with Kale instead of chard (since that's what I had) and it was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum! The fact that you casually cook with kale OR chard already says something about your cooking skills! 😬 I wish I could experiment more outside of the basic vegetables, but I leave that to the pros.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 2, 2022)

Kale was created by the dark lord Morgoth in the depths of Thangorodrim. Just saying.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 2, 2022)

Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Yum! The fact that you casually cook with kale OR chard already says something about your cooking skills! 😬 I wish I could experiment more outside of the basic vegetables, but I leave that to the pros.


I don't haha that's more my wife but this was literally just throw it on the sheet pan and let it roast with the chicken, so super simple 😁


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Kale was created by the dark lord Morgoth in the depths of Thangorodrim. Just saying.


Nay! More like Yavanna in her Pastures in Valinor!


----------



## Arauka (Nov 2, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> All cultures started off as agrarian. But most have evolved to a position where everyone does domestic tasks, regardless of gender


Actually, all cultures started off as hunters and gatherers. It was the rise of agrarianism that put us on the path towards the sorry state we're all in now: the rise of humanity dominating and abusing the world. The elves faded in disgust.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 2, 2022)

IMO it goes back to when people started banging rocks together.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 2, 2022)

Arauka said:


> Actually, all cultures started off as hunters and gatherers. It was the rise of agrarianism that put us on the path towards the sorry state we're all in now: the rise of humanity dominating and abusing the world. The elves faded in disgust.


You're welcome to return to hunter/gathering at any time. But I prefer modern medicine and indoor plumbing.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 2, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Kale was created by the dark lord Morgoth in the depths of Thangorodrim. Just saying.


Hmmmmm - it's a cabbage - what do you think of the Brussels sprout? 🤨


----------



## Ent (Nov 2, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> IMO it goes back to when people started banging rocks together.


Indeed could be. What's good for the rock giants is good for.... oh never mind.

In a small aside, this is why I watch movies several times.
Do you know this is the first time I realized that tossed rock hit that self motivated rock in the face first? 
I've missed that each time I've watched it before..!!


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 2, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Hmmmmm - it's a cabbage - what do you think of the Brussels sprout? 🤨


I love a brussels sprout... sauteed... with bacon. Mmmmm.... bacon 😋


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 2, 2022)

The Ent said:


> I've missed that each time I've watched it before..!!


You've watched the Hobbit movies more than once?


----------



## Ent (Nov 2, 2022)

Oh yes. So many details to be sure I catch.
for example: are the bunnies pulling Radagast's sled all the same? Or do they differ? If they differ, in what way(s)? Can we tell which bunny is the 'lead bunny'? Normally the pulling team follows the leader consistently you know... is that evident? 

Oh trust me, I could go on for days. But I resist such temptation... for your sake. 😁


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 2, 2022)

The Ent said:


> for example: are the bunnies pulling Radagast's sled ...


I did like Radagast's reply to Gandalf's warning "there are Gundabad wargs!": "These are Rhosgobel rabbits - I'd like to see them try" with a distinctly Dirty Harry expression on his face. Which proved true.
And few seem to have noticed that Radagast, while earlier (utterly non-canonically) exploring at least the outer parts of Dol Guldur, when attacked by a Ring-wraith had disposed of him with a lacrosse-style flip of his staff - Elrond and Saruman later needed to be much more active ...


----------



## Ent (Nov 2, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> And few seem to have noticed that Radagast


You see? Oh how often worldly pleasures are to be found in the details of things.
As Sherlock Holmes said, "you see, but you do not observe." May we avoid being those who see only.


----------



## Ent (Nov 2, 2022)

But back to the Thread, sorry..!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 2, 2022)

Okay.


Ealdwyn said:


> You're welcome to return to hunter/gathering at any time. But I prefer modern medicine and indoor plumbing.


_Bilbo was too weak to help, and anyway he was not much good at skinning rabbits or cutting up meat, being used to having it delivered by the butcher all ready to cook.
_


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 2, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> And few seem to have noticed that Radagast, while earlier (utterly non-canonically) exploring at least the outer parts of Dol Guldur, when attacked by a Ring-wraith had disposed of him with a lacrosse-style flip of his staff - Elrond and Saruman later needed to be much more active ...


I appreciated that they showed him to still be a skilled wizard, even if he was lesser than his peers.


----------



## RexGalore (Nov 22, 2022)

On the serious note: Women definitely take more of the housework, even if both work. And even in more "equal" societies, like where I'm from. 

But in our household I do 90% of the cooking, but then again, I love cooking and spending time experimenting in the kitchen.

On the bacon: Damn, that sounds nice. Wish it wasn't so hard to find thick cit bacon around these parts. Normal bacon here is too thin for that treatment.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 22, 2022)

Arauka said:


> The elves faded in disgust.


Roger, I felt that.


----------



## Deimos (Nov 23, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> I appreciated that they showed him to still be a skilled wizard, even if he was lesser than his peers.


Ditto.
I have no love for the Hobbit movies. And overall I didn't much care for Radagast. 
But I did like those two specific scenes: the rejoinder concerning the Rhosgobel rabbits, and the disposal of the Ring-Wraith.
I actually laughed out loud when he mentioned the [fearsome😄] Rhosgobel rabbits .


----------

